# Smallest reasonable priced skidder



## milkie62 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have access to about 350 acres of mostly hardwoods.There are some tough spots that my tractor with 3 pt skidder will not beable to reach.Been toying with picking up a reasonable priced skidder for the property.Anything out there in the $20k and under that will work for homeowner use ? What are some of the smaller skidders out there that would fit my bill ? I can do a fair amount of my own work also.Thanks in advance.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 12, 2014)

John Deere 440's a-b-c, Tree Farmer c4-c5, Franlkin, Timberjacks 200 sizes? Garrett 10-15 if they are around your area, or Can Car... Probably more likely to find the Deere's, Timberjacks, and Tree Farmers.

Nash equipment has several small Deeres in decent shape for under 20k, search google for used skidders.


----------



## upstateny (Feb 12, 2014)

Where is "upstate NY" to you? There is quite a few decent TJ and Deere skidders forsale in the NY/VT/NH/Mass area right now. 225, 230, 240 TJ's; 440/540 Deere; C4/5 Tree Farmers are all very good suggestions. 200 series TJ's are farily simple as are the c4/5. Most will have Duetz/Detroits and standard transmissions. the 225/230 have a Hercules Winch which can be frustrating if you havent ran many skidders.


----------



## EricNY (Feb 14, 2014)

There's a Franklin 120 on western mass craigslist that could be had for 7k less the tire chains. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker (Feb 21, 2014)

go to Yakaz.com and do a search for "skidder". There's a few that might fit your bill.


----------



## Marshy (Feb 21, 2014)

The only skidders I have experience with were are the JD 440 series tractors. If your not too production oriented then the 440A will make a very descent homeowners machine. I probably have the most hours on a 440B and the fewest on the C. The 440C is the more stout of the three and wouldn't hesitate buying one for personal use as I've seen many people base their entire business on the 440 series tractors.

Check craigslist heavy equipment section, lots of machines to choose from.


----------



## slick700 (Mar 12, 2014)

milkie62 said:


> I have access to about 350 acres of mostly hardwoods.There are some tough spots that my tractor with 3 pt skidder will not beable to reach.Been toying with picking up a reasonable priced skidder for the property.Anything out there in the $20k and under that will work for homeowner use ? What are some of the smaller skidders out there that would fit my bill ? I can do a fair amount of my own work also.Thanks in advance.


you really cant go wrong with a timberjack they are reasonably priced and easy to work on


----------



## jwilly (Mar 12, 2014)

http://albany.craigslist.org/hvo/4364915311.html

http://www.wantaddigest.com/forsale/wantad.asp?onlineid=CAU0001&adid=A00001#.UyCFL5WYaUk


----------



## hyler89 (Mar 12, 2014)

I personal have a 540b and love it. Quite a bit bigger than a 440. That being said I'd go withe the 440 series. They are small skidders. The steering of a Deere is hard to beat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

